# Wood Bow Case (recurve)



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Guys 
I just wasn't happy with any of the recurve bow cases that were available so I decided I would go ahead and make my own. OK I admit it, even if I could have found one I probably would still make my own. Admittedly this is not exactly top of the line but I see a case as being utilitarian and keeping the contents from being damaged is it's role. So I didn't want to make it too nice. 

This is what I came up with:




















This is what I used and how I made it. The sides are 1/2" plywood and the top and bottom is 3/16 Lauan Plywood. The lauan is a bit wavy and it shows up in the finishing but it was in-expensive. I used standard tongue and groove joints all glued together. Latches and piano hinge came from McMaster Car. The handle is a piece of leather wrapped around a piece of PVC pipe. I constructed the complete box fully enclosed. I then cut it in half using a table saw. The front corners have an aluminum L-Channel to strengthen the lid and to ensure it aligns properly. Feel free to ask questions I'm happy to help anyone interested in building their own.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

Very cool! And a lot like the case I made. I really like the handle.

Arranging the limbs is an interesting trade-off in terms of space-efficiency or convenience. I went the other direction:









What are your over-all dimensions and weight?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nice hopefully we'll see some more!
I also plan on adding a holder for my arrows in the top. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SavageBows (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice. Been wanting to do something like this myself. Great work.


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

beautiful, both of them, well done!


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks great! I wish I had the time and tools to build things like that.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I'm impressed. Both of them look very nice.


----------



## E.Zeller (Aug 21, 2009)

anyone made a longbow case? pics please.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Very nice, guys.


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I made mine w/ nothing but hand tools:

- hand saw
- dovetail saw
- homemade dovetail gauge
- chisel
- block plane (I'd've needed a jack and jointer plane true lumber if I hadn't used finished craft boards of the right dimensions)
- clamps
- screwdriver
- folding workbench


----------



## mmorton (Aug 17, 2010)

Did you route the area for the piano hinge?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

mmorton said:


> Did you route the area for the piano hinge?


I used the table saw to notch in the hinge. This worked because the hinge is basically the entire length of the case.



WillAdams said:


> ;I made mine w/ nothing but hand tools:


Impressive! I've hand cut dove tails before and I love the look, but I'm not thrilled with the time investment required.


----------

